# De las 7 de la mañana a las 10 de la noche



## jeterinmicipen

Buna, gasesc ajutor: cum se spune romaneste frasele urmatoare:

Desde las ocho de la mañama a las 10 de la noche

<<additional questions deleted by moderator>>


----------



## jeterinmicipen

poate :

De 8 dimeniata pe 10 noapte ?


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I don't really speak Spanish, but I think you're looking for "de la 7 (şapte) dimineaţa la 10 (zece) seara/noaptea."


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

Trisia tiene razón: de la 8 (opt) dimineaţa la 10 (zece) seara.

Un saludo,
Alina


----------

